# Mercedes ML350 Full Detail



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello there.

Recently, a Mercedes ML350 came in Dazzle Show Car Promotions, for a complete detail, including engine bay, interior and enhancing the paintwork.

Starting of with the engine bay.



























































































Tornador was used with a mild APC mixture, to clean all the engine bay and under the hood.
All plastics were hydrated with Swissvax Pneu.













































































































Moving on to the interior, here are some before shots.





























































































































































































































































http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r611/Andreas1dazzle/ml350new/in
terior%20before/DSC_0848.jpg



















After vacuuming carpet and seats, started cleaning the carpet with Megs APC, and extracting until water was clear in the bucket. Alcantara was cleaned with Swissvax Alcanta Cleaner. Leather trim was also cleaned and protected with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and Leather milk.
Various brushes were used to clean all the nooks and crannies.



























































































Afters:


































































































































































































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Paint was in bad shape, as it is documented in the photos:











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































A couple of 50/50 shots.














































Paint was seriously hard. Among the very few with so hard clearcoat I 've encountered over the years. FG400 and a purple LC wool pad couldn't tackle the RIDS, not even smooth them(I don't want to cause any misunderstanding here,I also tried a few other compounds such, as M105, M95, and FG500 and all failed to deliver results). FG400 is a brilliant polish, BUT this particular vehicle was ordered with scratch proof ceramic clear coat,thus it wasn't because of the polish incapability. I took me about 2-3 sets with that combo and few were still evident. Next step was polishing the paint with Menzerna Intensive Polish and refined with Super Finish, both on the VRG

After refinishing process blacklight and jetseal followed before a layer of SV Shield

Here are are some final shots







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for watching this detail, comments and questions are more than welcomed.

All the best
Andreas.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo Antreas , excellent work buddy


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Guys :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround Andreas! :thumb:

Total restoration of a beautiful SUV that obviously gets used hard!
Engine bay looks yammee! :doublesho


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job, thanks for sharing! That interior looks like new again!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Andreas :thumb: Boy , that car was in a bad shape and you bought it back to life !

Mario


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Andreas, engine bay and inside a great turn around


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning work, that thing was a mess inside and in the engine bay :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work dude and the paint looks in a right mess they must have put it thought sand paper to clean it lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, very thorough as always :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Massive turnaround on all aspects, on this abused vehicle.
Good job Andreas. Keep up.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:

Great turnaround!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

superb work, amazing reflections


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:thumb:fantastic job


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fabulous outcome :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great job


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations for the turnaround mate!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work, amazing transformation:thumb:


----------

